# Is it worth it?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Do y'all think this doe is worth $300?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She is elegant, pretty girl..

Do they say what kind of milker she is? FF? or more?? Is she CAE Negative


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not enough info. Pedigree, udder photo, kidding history, age, and so on. There is no way to say from one photo.

Are you thinking of purchasing her or is she yours'?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thinking of buying.
http://hickory.craigslist.org/grd/4749277430.html
http://www.proctorhill.com/nigeriandwarfs.htm

CAE-


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmm.....I dunno... She looks to have pretty nice conformation, although her feet and legs could use some work, and her FF udder looks REALLY nice! I know pretty much nothing about NDs and their lines, but she seems to have some good animals behind her, and $300 is a decent price. I don't know what prices are like for you, but I would ask if they would be willing to come down a teeny bit on the price. 

Overall, YES!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If she's the doe I'm thinking of, I've seen her in person and she is very nice  and Addie is great and has some lovely animals  is she selling all her NDs now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I voted no... For being a 2F, 3yr old, I don't know, I'm not crazy about her. I'm not fond of her front end assembly, neck, head, feet and legs. Her udder is attached well, but not very capacious. Rump is a tad short as well.
Might just be me, but there's just a few things that are off, that wouldn't make her a $300 doe for me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I voted no... For being a 2F, 3yr old, I don't know, I'm not crazy about her. I'm not fond of her front end assembly, neck, head, feet and legs. Her udder is attached well, but not very capacious. Rump is a tad short as well.
> Might just be me, but there's just a few things that are off, that wouldn't make her a $300 doe for me.


That is an old picture if her just an FYI of her as a FF  that was taken when they still lived in MA..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I voted no... For being a 2F, 3yr old, I don't know, I'm not crazy about her. I'm not fond of her front end assembly, neck, head, feet and legs. Her udder is attached well, but not very capacious. Rump is a tad short as well.
> Might just be me, but there's just a few things that are off, that wouldn't make her a $300 doe for me.


I agree, she looks frail looking too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I still vote no, because I can't really see her structure improving, and now I'm wondering why they're using a 1-2yr old picture. What's wrong with her that they can't get a new pic? :chin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For a registered doe of this quality, decent udder, decent pedigree, $300 sounds very fair to me.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I think $300 is a good price as well. Around here most registered does from well known breeders start at $350 and go up from there.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well majority says yes. Who else voted no besides Lacie and Sydney? I can see the poll results but not who voted for what.
Going off the prices around here, I think it's a good price.
This doe is for sale $350








This one $250








This one is $250








This one is $300 http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/4785580582.html

My point is that there is lots of Nigerian does around for $250 and $300 but most aren't worth that much, to find a Proctor Hill doe for $300 is an amazing find IMO. A lot of the big breeders have them for sale for $350+


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Although it Would be nice to have an up to date photo...I think she is pretty...I dont go to shows or look for show quality, since much of that is in the eye of the beholder at the time...but there are some qualities every good doe should meet, well attached udder, for her sake in the long run, good size easy milking teats,for our sake lol, good sound feet, no visual defects, such as underbite ect...and most important, CAE negative, with this being a dairy goat she should also produce her fair share to make feeding her worth wild..Our does start at $250 and go up from there papers or not....: ) and we are pretty cheap from what I see selling in our area. So for me $300 seems fair...espcially if she has good genetics, and when bred to a buck to improve on her...she will make her money back in full.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

While we can give our best advice possible from a picture, it is not the same thing as looking at them in person. Ultimately you need to physically look at the goat and decide. Prices in everyone's area is different. So even the price is hard to say. What is cheap in one area is expensive in another. $300 is average price around me for a Nigerian. You won't find registered goats under $250 in my area and at that price they aren't stunning. If you want stunning, then you are paying over $500.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that being from a certain breeder, doesn't necessarily mean you're getting a good quality animal. I have seen goats from top producing breeders that were not that great. That said, $300 really isn't that much for a doe like this, IMO. You're not going to get a perfect doe at that price, but you can get something of decent to good quality. I sell wethers for $100 each, so to me, $300 for a registered doe that looks pretty nice is a very fair price. Go see her in person and you'll be able to look at her true conformation, quality, health, etc.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I know, my friend bought a J-nels goat and she ended up pretty bad,worse than her own goats. But I looked at their farm page a while ago and saw the two remaining Nigerians and really liked them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Kylee... I won't sell a milking doe less then $300(unless they are absolutely horrid... Haven't run into that yet though lol!) And kids out if my FFs go for $350 (and if they aren't reserved and I feel they aren't of good quality I will lower the price some) it just really depends on your area pricing, but I think it's a fair price if she were still out here  
I agree go see them and see how they look in person  or email Addie and see if she can get you any other pictures.. I know they recently moved to NC this past year, and I'm sure she's had a lot on her plate and wasn't able to get new pictures of her.. Addie is very easy to work with and is very nice  
Good luck with whatever choice you make!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty sure Addie sold all her nigerians. Edit: Nevermind, I see she has a couple left.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah I agree with not selling a milker for less than that. But I would have thought this doe would be more. I'm surprised she's selling them. I'll email her today.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Pretty sure Addie sold all her nigerians.


On her website she said she was keeping these two but I guess not.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Pretty sure Addie sold all her nigerians.


Yah, when she moved she sold nearly all of them, and just had the two does and was AI'ing them to breed... She's got a handful of LaManchas now.. 
Before she moved she had the whole herd for sale, so she ended up keeping some which is good


----------

